# Ich würd doch so gern Gentoo benutzen...

## Thomas

... und ich schaffs einfach nicht richtig.

Aber Hallo erstmal, ich bin ja neu hier.

So, ich habe Gentoo Linux 1.4rc2 mit einer Live CD installiert.

Ich benutze das Stage3 Archiv und GRP.

Ich habe eigentlich alles sowei auf /dev/hda genau nach Anleitung installiert, also mit hda1 als boot (ext2), hda2 als swap und hda3 als root mit ext3.

grub habe ich eigentlich auch richtig eingerichtet, lediglich das:

"Important: To ensure backwards compatibility with GRUB, make sure to make a link from grub.conf to menu.lst. You can do this by doing ln -s /boot/grub/grub.conf /boot/grub/menu.lst "

Habe ich nicht gemacht.

Wenn ich nun mein GEntoo booten will, lande ich scheinbar im Konfigurationsmenue von grub, dort also, wo grub:/ oder so steht und ich commmands übermitteln kann.

Was könnte ich falsch gemacht haben?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten

----------

## steveb

wenn du auf den grub kommand zeilen modus landest, dann liegt das daran, dass grub die menu.lst oder grub.conf nicht findet.

also bitte mach folgendes:

```
mount /boot

cd /boot/grub

ln -s ./grub.conf ./menu.lst
```

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Thomas

hui, danke, danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Das hab ich jetzt gleich mal probiert, jetzt werde ich versuchen Gentoo zu booten...

----------

## steveb

man sagt ja, gentoo sei eine sehr schnelle distro (da alles von source, für deinen pc compiliert wird). aber was viele nicht wissen: auch die benutzer und auch das gentoo forum ist sehr sehr sehr schnell und performant  :Smile: 

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Thomas

 :Wink:  Das ist toll

Dann bekomme ich sicherlich bei meinen Startschwierigkeiten Hilfe...  :Smile: 

Hier schon ein erstes Problem.

Nachdem das mit grub funktioniert hat, ist meine USB Maus.

Ich benutze die XF86Config-4 von einer Mandrake 9.0 Installation auf dem selben PC. Trotzdem läuft meine USB Maus von Logitech nicht unter Gentoo. Den Human INterface Support für USB Devices habe ich in den Kernel kompiliert (direkt, nicht als modul)

Und noch eins:

Meine Soundkarte scheint auch nicht zu laufen, ich benutze eine Soundblaster 128 und der entsprechende Treiber (es1371, wenn ich nicht irre) ist im Kernel. (auch direkt, nicht al s Modul)

----------

## Krenn

Das mit dem Soundtreiber kann man besser lösen:

Entferne alle Soundkartentreiber aus dem Kernel (nur die Treiber, nicht die allgemeine Soundunterstützung) und installiere alsa.

Das ALSA-Manual auf gentoo.org ist sehr gut.

Nun zur Maus:

Hast du auch neben der USB-Unterstützung unter Character devices/Mice den Maussupport aktiviert?

Ist die Maus im Xfree86configfile unter dem Device usbmouse per imps/2 eingebunden (usbmouse nur bei ner UsbMaus  :Wink:  )?

(Ich glaube das Protokoll heißt imps/2 kann aber ähnlich heißen)

Ich hoffe das hilft dir. Viel Glück.

----------

## Thomas

Vielen Dank für Deine nette Antwort, Krenn.

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ALSA unabhängig von den Kernelmodules arbeitet, aber gut, probier ich das mal...

Den Maussupport im Kernel binde ich nun auch mal ein (BusMouse)

Mal schaun, was draus wird.

Und dann seh ich mir mal das ALSA Manueal auf gentoo.org an

----------

## easy2k

Meine Logi dual optical benötigt volgendemodule um 1a zu funzen.

input

mousedev

hid

usb-uhci

Die XF86Config-Section sieht so aus

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "ButtonNumber" "6"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"

  Option       "Name" "AutoDetected"

  Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "AutoDetected"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Ich hoffe das hilft.

Gruß easy

----------

## Dimitri

Hey,

damit geht das Wheel bei meiner Logi auch wieder   :Laughing: 

Danke

----------

## Thomas

Also ich danke Euch nochmal, nun laeuft fast alles, bis auf die USB Maus, darum werde ich mich gleich kuemmern und Metacity.

Wenn ich Gnome benutze, finde ich in den Desktop Einstellung nirgends Metacity, obwohl es installiert ist...

----------

## steveb

 *Thomas wrote:*   

> Also ich danke Euch nochmal, nun laeuft fast alles, bis auf die USB Maus, darum werde ich mich gleich kuemmern und Metacity.
> 
> Wenn ich Gnome benutze, finde ich in den Desktop Einstellung nirgends Metacity, obwohl es installiert ist...

 

poste mal den output von:

```
lsmod
```

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Thomas

hmm, nun ja; fast alles ist gut.

Ich habe den Kernel neu kompiliert, wegen der usb-maus Sachen.

ich kann nun mit modprobe sowohl "input" als auch "mousedev" laden.

die anderen Sachen nicht.

was genau muss ich bei make menuconfig denn einstellen, damit diese auch laden kann?

Danke, danke, danke, Ihr seit super!

----------

## Bullitt

 *easy2k wrote:*   

> Meine Logi dual optical benötigt volgendemodule um 1a zu funzen.
> 
> input
> 
> mousedev
> ...

 

habe ich auch noch ne Chance die Daumentaste als 4. Taste zu nutzen ? ? Mit der Config (Danke übrigends  :Smile:  ) ist die Daumentaste ja gleich der "Mausrad-Taste" ! ! Würde die aber gern extra belegen . . . 

 :Question: 

Bullitt

[edit]

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "ChordMiddle"

    Option "ButtonNumber" "6"

    Option "InputFashion" "Mouse"

    Option "Name" "AutoDetected"

    Option "Vendor" "AutoDetected"

EndSection
```

vielleicht könnte mir jemand sagen was ich machen muss . . .

----------

## pi

@Bullit

eventuell mousemap benutzen, aber auf jeden fall hier:

www.teamstaroffice.org/de/howto/linmouse/linmouse.html

lesen.

Ich habe mousemap fuer eine A4Maus mit 3Tasten und 2Raedern verwendet, funktioniert super.

Greeting

Peter

----------

## Qubit

....genau den Link wollte ich auch gerade Posten.....

©Qubit

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

emerge mal metacity-setup (emerge metacity-setup)

Dann kannst du deine Fenster verschönern  :Smile: 

grüße

cocaxx

----------

